

How did I miss this?  JavaScript shell - dhimes
https://developer.mozilla.org/En/SpiderMonkey/Introduction_to_the_JavaScript_shel

======
dhimes
It installed for me when I installed CouchDB to experiment. I wish I had known
about it earlier (although updating a browser isn't exactly _hard_ , it will
be useful for building libraries.

